# Übersicht Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit



## TackLash (7. April 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht wie es Euch geht, doch ich verlier so langsam den Überblick und laut MMO Champion News kommen durch die neue Insel wahnsinnig viele neue Items für Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit hinzu...

Ich wünsch mir eine schöne Übersicht, wie bei der wundervollen PvP Üversicht hier auf Buffed. Sortiert nach Rüstungsart (Platte, Leder, Stoff) Waffe und natürlich mit der Info, wo es das einzutauschen gibt. Das wär echt wundervoll um Leuten wie mir wieder zu einen ÜberBlick zu verhelfen und würde zugleich die Buffed-Seite enorm aufwerten... Ideal wäre hierzu ein Link in der Navigation wie z.B. bei den Fraktionbelohnungen...

Wie denkt ihr? Gibt es so was bereit?


----------



## TackLash (8. April 2008)

Oh, wie es scheint bin ich weit und breit der einzige, welcher gerne eine Übersicht hätte. Na dann... sorry. Den Vorschlag einfach wieder vergessen... muss ich mich halt mal auf die neue Insel stellen und die vielen neuen Hero-Markenhändler genauer anschauen...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

Also ich fänds auch noch gut .. wär ja glaubs ned soo ne grosse sache


----------



## Pomela (8. April 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?fl%5Bso...BadvOpt%5D=none


----------

